# [EVDL] EVLN: Mitsubishi iMiEVs take a spin in Aptos, CA



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Holey moley, I gotta get me that upgrade! With the tires at max rated pressure and an experienced right foot, I'm now confident of making the stated EPA range of 62 miles in mixed driving, but wouldn't attempt anywhere close to 85 miles on open roads and absolutely not at high speed. Who edits these cub reporters? (82mph, however, is easily achieved)
"But on a full charge, the iMiEV can go about 85 miles at speeds of up 
to 80 mph, averaging the equivalent of 112 miles per gallon"
My i continues to deliver the fun, and at over 3500 miles on the clock in under three months, this second car has become the family's prime mover. 
-Jay
www.karmanneclectric.blogspot.com
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120328/72a2623c/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, and you can eat the greasiest fries that exist and stay skinny - as
long as you only eat a few. 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Jay Donnaway
Sent: 28 March, 2012 12:27 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Mitsubishi iMiEVs take a spin in Aptos, CA


Holey moley, I gotta get me that upgrade! With the tires at max rated
pressure and an experienced right foot, I'm now confident of making the
stated EPA range of 62 miles in mixed driving, but wouldn't attempt anywhere
close to 85 miles on open roads and absolutely not at high speed. Who edits
these cub reporters? (82mph, however, is easily achieved) "But on a full
charge, the iMiEV can go about 85 miles at speeds of up to 80 mph, averaging
the equivalent of 112 miles per gallon"
My i continues to deliver the fun, and at over 3500 miles on the clock in
under three months, this second car has become the family's prime mover. 
-Jay
www.karmanneclectric.blogspot.com
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120328/72a2623c/attac
hment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

